# Dice Bags As Amo Pouches



## Wrylock (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought these would make "Cool" Amo pouches!
(I am not in any way connected to this site)
< http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyFunkyCamelot?section_id=6838447 >


----------



## Wrylock (Nov 6, 2012)

the Eyes are.... interesting! lol
< http://www.etsy.com/shop/AbbotsHollowStudios?section_id=7665221>
again I have no connection to this site, just like it ;-)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk makes good leather pouches and he might sell you one if you're interested.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Ditto on Hrawk, or JSkeen....nice stuff...PM them


----------

